# MINI Countryman Bike Rack?



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

This little bugger doesn't have after-market hitch options, so $650 special bike rack seems only the choice. 

Anyone can comment on it for MTB use?
Also does all MINI dealers are so hardheaded on the sticker price or it's only when you trying to order something built to spec?


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I have a mini cooper and purchased the Minifini sport link, sport link attach base and a 2"receiver. Easy to install and remove a hitch mount rack. I use a Kuat NV. Little pricy but works great.
Mini-Fini designer of Mini-Cooper accessories: Shop


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

what's that suction one? something like seasucker?

very soon there will be aftermarket options available, i'm sure. join a mini group to get the real answers to all these questions.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got this aftermarket hitch. Should work great for you.
http://www.countrymanconnection.com
I think the retauler is moving their site from minimania.com to something else this week, hence the confusion on where to actually get the thing. 
The email for the guy that actually makes them is [email protected] (seriously), think his name is Andy, nice guy.
And no I don't work for/with him/them.


----------



## Stalk (May 24, 2005)

Yep, found some hitch converters. 

But it seems idea is catching up. No only MINIs have this 2 hole mount system but BMW (no surprise) and recently I discovered same mount on new Mazda CX5. It's funny that nobody at dealership knew what it's for and unlike MINI/BMW accessory brochure, Mazda doesn't list anything that can fit it.

So does the systems is same size for all or different models have different distance between mounts? I see that BMW advertises different part numbers for 1 and 3 series. Does MINI Countryman uses one of those? Since you can find cheaper BMW rack compare to MINI pricing.


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

These guys have hitch recievers for all mini models. I have one on my '08 cooper, with a Thule T2 in it.
Mini Cooper Towing & Hauling | Hidden Trailer Receiver Hitch | MiniDoMore.com


----------

